# Which Vitamins make you gain weight/prevent you from losing weight?



## InsatiableMe (Jun 8, 2007)

A few weeks ago, I begain to suspect that my vitamins were causing me to gain weight, or at the very least preventing me from losing weight.  I was on a 1200 calorie diet, which I've always easily lost weight on in the past, and could not figure out why I stopped losing weight, and even put a couple pounds back on at some point. Eventually I remembered my sister complaining last year about her multivitamin causing her to gain weight, so it made me suspicious of my vitamins.  At the time I was taking MSM, GNC hair, skin & sails, Biotin, and a multivitamin.  I stopped taking the multivitamin, hair vitamin and the MSM (it was wreaking havoc on my cycle), and continued with the Biotin and added Super B-Complex.  Within 4 days or so, I began losing weight again, and this was the only thing I changed, so it had to be the vitamins.  I'm assuming it was the multivitamin and/or the hair vitamin, though I suppose it could have been the MSM.  I started taking half a dose of the hair vitamin again (1 pill daily instead of 2), and I'm still losing weight.  I'm  determined to figure out exactly what the culprit is.

Anyway, have any of you ladies found that certain vitamins caused you to gain weight, or prevented you from losing weight?  If so, which ones were a problem?  I've seen it mentioned from time to time in threads here, but couldn't find a thread specifically about this.


----------



## BrownSkin2 (Jun 8, 2007)

My experience has been flaxseed oil, and certain multivitamins.


----------



## HoneyDew (Jun 8, 2007)

I wish I knew.  That's why I stopped taking EVERYTHING!

From multivitamins increasing my appetite to MSM messing up my hormonal balance, I could not figure out which ones.

Some of the hair vitamins have phytoestrogens that totally make you gain weight.

I just stopped everything to get myself in order.  If I decide to take anything else, I am going to do one at a time for a month or so to figure out the culprits.


----------



## VirtuousGal (Jun 8, 2007)

I am pretty sure that flaxseed oil blew me up quite a bit.


----------



## klb120475 (Jun 8, 2007)

Kristal said:
			
		

> I am pretty sure that flaxseed oil blew me up quite a bit.


 
Really?? Flaxseed oil actually curbs my appetite.


----------



## Serenity_Peace (Jun 8, 2007)

InsatiableMe said:
			
		

> A few weeks ago, I begain to suspect that my vitamins were causing me to gain weight, or at the very least preventing me from losing weight. I was on a 1200 calorie diet, which I've always easily lost weight on in the past, and could not figure out why I stopped losing weight, and even put a couple pounds back on at some point. Eventually I remembered my sister complaining last year about her multivitamin causing her to gain weight, so it made me suspicious of my vitamins. At the time I was taking MSM, GNC hair, skin & sails, Biotin, and a multivitamin. I stopped taking the multivitamin, hair vitamin and the MSM (it was wreaking havoc on my cycle), and continued with the Biotin and added Super B-Complex. Within 4 days or so, I began losing weight again, and this was the only thing I changed, so it had to be the vitamins. I'm assuming it was the multivitamin and/or the hair vitamin, though I suppose it could have been the MSM. I started taking half a dose of the hair vitamin again (1 pill daily instead of 2), and I'm still losing weight. I'm determined to figure out exactly what the culprit is.
> 
> Anyway, have any of you ladies found that certain vitamins caused you to gain weight, or prevented you from losing weight? If so, which ones were a problem? I've seen it mentioned from time to time in threads here, but couldn't find a thread specifically about this.


 
A-ha!! I've been continuing to gain weight at a fast rate, despite eating well, drinking 80 ounces of water, running almost daily. I have not been able to put my finger on it. Also, my breasts have gotten much larger. I am convinced that MSM is the culprit because other women have been experiencing similar it seems. I don't want to gain weight at all. In fact, I am trying to lose it, so I'm going to stop taking MSM and see what happens...


----------



## MzOptimistic (Jun 8, 2007)

I'll definitely say flaxseed oil and evening primrose oil.  I quit taking them bad boyz because of the weight gain!


----------



## GaPeach4lyfe (Jun 8, 2007)

I have always been able to control my weight with diet and exercise.  

The only multi I take is GNC Hair, Skin & Nails. I have been on these mulit's for 4 weeks and have gained 8 pds, with no diet and exercise change.  
I had to stop taking the mulit's for 2 weeks due to doctors orders and my weight not only stabilized, I lost 10 pds!  

After reading this post, I have finally put 2 & 2 together. I WILL NOT take another one of these. 

My plan is to visit the store this weekend and purchase biotin and flaxseed oil and take them separately.


----------



## MzOptimistic (Jun 8, 2007)

InsatiableMe said:
			
		

> A few weeks ago, I begain to suspect that my vitamins were causing me to gain weight, or at the very least *preventing me from losing weight*. I was on a 1200 calorie diet, which I've always easily lost weight on in the past, and could not figure out why I stopped losing weight, and even put a couple pounds back on at some point. Eventually I remembered my sister complaining last year about her multivitamin causing her to gain weight, so it made me suspicious of my vitamins. At the time I was taking MSM, GNC hair, skin & sails, Biotin, and a multivitamin. I stopped taking the multivitamin, hair vitamin and the MSM (it was wreaking havoc on my cycle), and continued with the Biotin and added Super B-Complex. Within 4 days or so, I began losing weight again, and this was the only thing I changed, so it had to be the vitamins. I'm assuming it was the multivitamin and/or the hair vitamin, though I suppose it could have been the MSM. I started taking half a dose of the hair vitamin again (1 pill daily instead of 2), and I'm still losing weight. I'm determined to figure out exactly what the culprit is.
> 
> Anyway, have any of you ladies found that certain vitamins caused you to gain weight, or prevented you from losing weight? If so, which ones were a problem? I've seen it mentioned from time to time in threads here, but couldn't find a thread specifically about this.


 
Exactly! I was reading a thread on here  a while back about vitamins making you gain weight.  When I read that thread, I stopped taking ALOT of my vitamins. I was taking 2 biotin, 2 flaxseed oil, 2 evening primrose oil, 2 nioxin, 2 viviscal, 1 b50 complex, and 2 silicia.  I stopped talking all of those vitamins except viviscal, biotin, and b 12.  The little weight I was trying to lose came right off! I was 150 (I get like that in the winter, from eating good ) now I am 145 (my normal summer weight).


----------



## HoneyDew (Jun 8, 2007)

I am glad I am not the only one.  I thought my weight gain was because I turned 30!  

I haev been sans vitamins for about 2 months now.  I am happy to say that yesterday I comfortably wore a pair of jeans that had gotten too small recently.

I think I am getting back in order now.

Also, like the other ladies said, I have heard that flaxseed oil can help you pack on the pounds.


----------



## guesswho (Jun 8, 2007)

For me it was definitely the fish oil with omega 3 in it, I gained like 5 lbs in a month but my husband loved the weight so I didn't mind, I'm 5ft 10 and I'm 130 so 5 lbs was good


----------



## RubyWoo (Jun 8, 2007)

Interesting...flaxseed oil helps me lose weight. When I ingest some(1tbsp) before going to the gym, it gives me a major energy boost.


----------



## Vshanell (Jun 8, 2007)

Kristal said:
			
		

> I am pretty sure that flaxseed oil blew me up quite a bit.


Oh my Lord nooooo!  I thought that was supposed to help you loose .


----------



## RubyWoo (Jun 8, 2007)

Pokahontas said:
			
		

> Oh my Lord nooooo!  I thought that was supposed to help you loose .



Based on health reports and research it is(you can check on line: flaxseed & weightloss). That's how I made my decision. However, as evidenced by this thread, some people react to certain things differently or there might something else in play to explain weight gain that hasn't been identified. Who knows...


----------



## Vshanell (Jun 8, 2007)

Nixx said:
			
		

> Based on health reports and research it is(you can check on line: flaxseed & weightloss). That's how I made my decision. However, as evidenced by this thread, some people react to certain things differently or there might something else in play to explain weight gain that hasn't been identified. Who knows...


Well there was a weight loss show on tv about celebs and LLCoolJ said he used flax seed oil to burn the bad fats, that's why I decided to start taking it.  From what I understand flax seed is a "good" fat and it helps to burn the bad ones but I dunno, I haven't done enough research.  I sure hope that's the way it is cuz I just got 3 huge bottles from puritan's prideerplexed .


----------



## Everything Zen (Sep 14, 2007)

Hmmmm well so far I've been taking Nioxin, Viviscal, and Biotin for about 3 months now and I haven't had any problems. with weight gain.  I've been experimenting with Hoodia as well. I'm going to try a different brand now because the one I was using didn't do anything to suppress my constantly fluctuating appetite so it seems.


----------



## scarcity21 (Sep 14, 2007)

when i bought flaxseed oil 2weeks ago at the vit shoppe..the manager kept stressing that it makes u gain weight!


----------



## hothair (Sep 14, 2007)

Actually i've lost weight while on a whole bunch of vitamins. I did put on quite a bit on multivitamins and Iron tablets I was taking last year. I have been on Acerola C, MSM, biotin, flaxseed, horsetail, viviscal and dropped a size when I added a b-complex supplement. I added evening primrose recently but based on what you ladies are saying I may just use it 2ce or so a week...


----------



## cocoberry10 (Sep 14, 2007)

Pokahontas said:


> Oh my Lord nooooo!  I thought that was supposed to help you loose .



I thought flaxseed was supposed to help you lose weight too!

OT: Pokahontas, your hair is doin the darn thing!


----------



## kally (Sep 14, 2007)

OH MAN. I was wondering what was going with this weight gain I was just about to go out after work today to restock on the Flax seed oil. Thank God I saw this.


----------



## Extremus (Sep 14, 2007)

Biotin increased my appetite


----------



## Soliel185 (Sep 14, 2007)

Flaxseed oil is an EFA and a "good" fat. Maybe for those of you who're taking it without watching your diet, it could cause weight gain. However, alot of body builders and trainers recommend you take it to balance your intake of protein and carbs b/c you need a blend of all three to maintain and build muscle and keep your body working. So if you're regular working out and watching your diet then it should actually help you loose weight, if not, then it'll be stored as additional fat making you gain.


----------



## scarcity21 (Oct 3, 2007)

Soliel185 said:


> Flaxseed oil is an EFA and a "good" fat. Maybe for those of you who're taking it without watching your diet, it could cause weight gain. However, alot of body builders and trainers recommend you take it to balance your intake of protein and carbs b/c you need a blend of all three to maintain and build muscle and keep your body working. So if you're regular working out and watching your diet then it should actually help you loose weight, if not, then it'll be stored as additional fat making you gain.


 

Well the lady at the vitamin shop said flax seed oil is a plant estrogen and all estrogens make u gain weight....


----------



## lotusspecter (Oct 3, 2007)

I noticed that I gained a little weight this summer but I just thought it was because I was more sedentary.  I don't take flax so I wonder what is the problem.  I usually weigh around 106 lbs so it's not too bad.  The boobs are fuller and I need all the help I can get in that department.  I hope more exercise will do the trick.


----------



## tapioca_pudding (Oct 3, 2007)

I have been trying to figure out what the heck is going on with my body, and I never thought to associate it with my vits!  

I could feel myself really picking up weight and my appetite was RIDICULOUSLY out of control but I didn't know why. Then about 2 weeks ago, EVERYONE started commenting on how much weight I was losing and how I was just slimming down so much, etc. I checked the scale and I had lost 7lbs!!

Now when I think back, in like July/August I started taking MSM/Glucosamine and Biotin. I stopped taking them both about THREE weeks ago (a week before I started losing weight). Ain't that bout a......!! 

From now on I'm gonna just stick with my regular vitamins, exercise and a healthy diet. Screw all that extra stuff.....


----------



## AmilLion (Oct 3, 2007)

The GNC ultranourish hair and it caused digestional issues as well. their going in the garbage


----------



## Tamrin (Oct 3, 2007)

I have reduced taking my vits. once a week now. I work out 7 days a week now. But before I did gain a significant amount of weight. I was taking all the culprits daily.


----------



## ichephren (Oct 3, 2007)

Well it's not the biotin b/c biotin increases metabolism and is probably the reason I'm getting away with not working out right now.


----------

